# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Help needed... I want the lucid dreams to stop

## LB82

I have always had vivid dreams since childhood. Recently (about a year and half ago) I started having lucid dreams. I didn't even know what they were called, I always thought it was something everyone could do. If I'm being chased I'll make myself fly away. If I have the dream where I'm walking in slow motion I'll make myself walk fast. So many different types. I've been visited by dead grandmother, knew I was dreaming, but she still walked away, I couldnt control it (btw her eyes were completely black, really disturbing). Small warnings... I'll dream that there will be a check point for inspection/ registration, two days later I'll pass through one. 

The problem is I'm always tired. That's how I found out what lucid dreams are, I was looking up sleep disorders. No matter how much I sleep I am always fatigued. It apparently has to with the stage of rem my brain is achieving. It's not restful sleep. And it's every night. I can't make it stop.

It seems so many people want to be able to do this, I just want it to go away. I'm so sick of being tired. Does anybody know techniques (yoga, meditation, medicine even) that will let me get real sleep? 

Anyone has this problem, please help.

----------


## diert

well, im no expert.But if you follow logic, i once read this tread about inducing a lucid dream by waking up a few hours after sleep , eat some chocolate , drink some coffee , or alot of sugar.This means u will have a less deeper sleep, and you will be able to stay awake when your body shuts off.Maybe you can do the same, but the result on you will be normal sleep ?

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

REM sleep makes you feel rested, not the opposite..

----------


## roman67

Even, I love to have lucid dreams. Its like entertainment for me.

----------


## littlezoe

> REM sleep makes you feel rested, not the opposite..



Exactly... I feel more rested after my lucid dreams than normally.

OP: I'm sure your tiredness is not because of your lucid dreams, so it would be stupid to make them stop. A lot of people would be happy to be in your place.

----------


## Borovan

I have to agree. REM sleep is what makes you feel rested. Not the other way around. You may feel tired all the time because you are sleeping too much. I find if I sleep too much Im always more tired than if I do not sleep enough. Find your balance. But on the Lucid Dreaming topic, that's kind of the point of lucid dreaming, to control your dreams. So you may be experiencing something else and confusing it with lucid dreaming.

----------


## EarthInferno

If you are lucid as often as you say, you could try asking your subconscious mind through your DCs why your sleep isn't as restfull as it should be.  Let us know if you get helpful responses from them.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

This was the weirdest heading for a forum topic I've read on this forum.

----------


## EbbTide000

Dear LB82

Nicknewport had horrible nightmares and chronic insomnia from childhood. The insomnia drove him to delve deep into the research and practice of Lucid Dreaming and OBEing. He desparately needed to stop the nightmares and chronic insomnia.

I wll contact him for you and ask him your question. It may take me a week or two. But I will get back to you when I hear from him.

I have heard of others who suffered bad nightmares as children later becoming lucid in their nightmares and learning how to terminate them. Some of these Lucid Dreamers believe that there nightmares * forced* lucidity on them as a way of dealing with the nightmares.

Also, I have read on different forums that when intreped Lucid Dreamers are expanding their Lucid Dreamjng skills they wake up tired. 

I believe you and sympathise. 

I hope some one here has suffered as you have and found a way out that they can share with you. They might private email you.

I will tell Nick. I am sure he can help. I'll get back to you as soon as I can. 





> I have always had vivid dreams since childhood. Recently (about a year and half ago) I started having lucid dreams. I didn't even know what they were called, I always thought it was something everyone could do. If I'm being chased I'll make myself fly away. If I have the dream where I'm walking in slow motion I'll make myself walk fast. So many different types. I've been visited by dead grandmother, knew I was dreaming, but she still walked away, I couldnt control it (btw her eyes were completely black, really disturbing). Small warnings... I'll dream that there will be a check point for inspection/ registration, two days later I'll pass through one. 
> 
> The problem is I'm always tired. That's how I found out what lucid dreams are, I was looking up sleep disorders. No matter how much I sleep I am always fatigued. It apparently has to with the stage of rem my brain is achieving. It's not restful sleep. And it's every night. I can't make it stop.
> 
> It seems so many people want to be able to do this, I just want it to go away. I'm so sick of being tired. Does anybody know techniques (yoga, meditation, medicine even) that will let me get real sleep? 
> 
> Anyone has this problem, please help.

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

> Exactly... I feel more rested after my lucid dreams than normally.
> 
> OP: I'm sure your tiredness is not because of your lucid dreams, so it would be stupid to make them stop. A lot of people would be happy to be in your place.



I agree with this. I'm jealous of OP. 

Lucid dreaming can benefit you in your waking life.

Examples: 

Say you have a fear of public speaking or performing in front of crowds, you could practice this in your lucid dream. 

If you're a musician or song writer or an author, a lucid dream is probably the ultimate place for inspiration. 

If you don't have self-confidence or can't flirt with women or something like that, you could work on this in your lucid dream. 

You can even work out or practice a sport, because apparently the precise muscle movements that you make in your dream are ingrained into your brain, so it's just like working out IRL. I train in boxing, and plan to use lucid dreaming to sharpen my technique. 

There are so many benefits to lucid dreaming, I can't imagine why anyone wouldn't want to do this.

----------


## melanieb

REM sleep makes you feel rested, that's been said.

What worries me is that you say you're always fatigued and tired. That can be a sign of other issues in the body, and some are common and serious.

Best thing to do, considering it's lasted this long, is to pay attention to your habits and how you feel and then see a doctor. A simple test could reveal the issue.

If you're healthy after that...then start looking around for other things to pin it on like diet and sleep habits.

----------


## EthicalEye

Well, Try to controlling it.

----------


## Laubade

I am having the same trouble. Tried all remedies possible just to get a normal night of sleep. After much research it seems as if Xanax is the only solution. Going to my doc tomorrow.

----------


## oneironautics

sorry for your troubles :-( 

heres a good website anyway 
End Your Sleep Deprivation - Empower Yourself With Sleep and Dreams Knowledge

----------


## ellahen

has it worked???

----------

